
Charlie Shrem: Only Bitcoin Would Survive a Nuclear Holocaust - riya_876
https://www.btcwires.com/c-buzz/charlie-shrem-only-bitcoin-would-survive-a-nuclear-holocaust/
======
gregjor
Delusional. Bitcoin can’t survive now. Does anyone think power-hungry crypto
nodes will survive and get priority for electricity after a real disaster?

------
codeman9000
Unless there was no electricity...

~~~
ljf
Indeed, this also seems to be a (poor) summary of a more detailed article and
gives very little in the way of answers as to why it would survive

